

And now it's global cooling. Record return of Arctic ice cap as it grows by 60% - dudurocha
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415191/Global-cooling-Arctic-ice-caps-grows-60-global-warming-predictions.html

======
headShrinker
Nope. It's not global cooling. The whole point of global warming and why
people (fox news) are so stupid about it, it because it's not about the
temperature that day or even that year. It about a slow and general tread.
People are notoriously bad at probability and pattern over time, thus the
existence of casinos and the lottery. So why would they get subtle movements
in temperature over time, covered in erratic quick movements that appear as
noise. (It's very cold today, therefore global warming is BS.) The entire
media industry is guilty of this.

